# Lump/spasm/tightness



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I need a intestinal overhaul!!! I have been suffering with tightness in the colon which causes chronic abdominal pain. Then it moved to the pelvic area, thought it was cystitis or prostatitis!!! Now, in feb it moved back to constant pain in the abdomen again. Well, now it's left both places and my throat feels like a constant spasm ALL DAY!!! Geesh, I almost laugh about it now, but I feel like I have sinus drainage that won't clear up some days and just a plain tightness in the throat!!! Where can it move to next??? WOO, if not for all the tests over they years from GI's and Urologists, I'd probably be running to the doctor, but my theary is that there is just some constant spasm not triggered by ANY food, probably stress since I'm maxed out with it. Either in the colon, stomach, bladder, and now the throat!!! Anyone been in these shoes before???


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

bkitts,Well, not the same symptoms, but I hear ya. I had endometriosis until the plumbing was yanked. Then I got fibromyalgia, then constipation (major!), then back problems, now GERD. Stress is my guess. Swallow that anger, fear, grief and stick it into some other part of the body. I'm following my doc's recommendations: Aciphex, antacids, elevated bed, bland diet.....but I'm also doing my own thing--learning everything I can and trying alternative therapies. Get rid of some of those stressors like, oh, a clean house, cookies for PTA, a committee or two, supper on the table every night and go for a pedicure, listen to some relaxing music, read a good book.Good luck


----------

